# Great way to cut the yard



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

A buddy of mine did some Photoshop on this gem


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! NICE!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

That's funny, talk about self propelled


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Not very smart one slip and your smashed or cut just my opinion


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dang tapatalk watermarks their tapatalk hosted pics now.


----------

